# Getting On The Roof



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Do you use an extension ladder leaned against the side or a step ladder? My step ladder isn't tall enough for me to step up onto the roof from, and if I use the extension ladder where's the best place to lean it against? I don't want to damage the gutters if that's an issue.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I carry a folding ladder. I think the brand is called "Little Giant" and can use it as a 6 foot step ladder or a 12 foot extension ladder.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I use a little giant too, but a larger one. I can put it in stepladder mode and climb right up on the roof.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I wrap the ends of the ladder with heavy cloth and set it up behind the trailer leaning against the slide out frame, which is solid aluminum. I would not lean the ladder against the side as that would damage the rubber round over and the gutter.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> I would not lean the ladder against the side as that would damage the rubber round over and the gutter.


X2 I use a step ladder only.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

i use an extension ladder but i have taken one of those foam swimming noodles and cut two pieces off about 1 foot in length. then split those pieces length wise and put them on the ladder up rights where they contact the camper (they also keep it from sliding on the camper adding safety). i access from the back side of the camper because the sides have the drip edge/gutters that i fear would crush/bend.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

bama29fan said:


> i use an extension ladder but i have taken one of those foam swimming noodles and cut two pieces off about 1 foot in length. then split those pieces length wise and put them on the ladder up rights where they contact the camper (they also keep it from sliding on the camper adding safety). i access from the back side of the camper because the sides have the drip edge/gutters that i fear would crush/bend.


That is great idea.....


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

How confident are you actually getting on the roof? I'm not a small guy and have visions of going through the sheathing.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> How confident are you actually getting on the roof? I'm not a small guy and have visions of going through the sheathing.


i was about 220 lbs when i first got on the roof. i've since quit smoking, and lost about 35 lbs. our style roofs are more sturdy than the laminated type i had on my last camper...and i got on it at 220 lbs also.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

At home I've always just leaned the extension ladder against it. An old cloth will prevent any scratching.


----------

